# Kenneth Klauss (*1923): Violin concerto (1969)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

US composer *Kenneth Klauss*, born 1923 in South Dakota and a student of Ernst Toch, composed a *Violin concerto* in 1969. In my personal opinion this work is one of the finest concertos in the 20th century. Therefore I am proud and pleased to announce the publication of both the full score as well as a complete recording of the work on my website!

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/g-l/klauss-kenneth/*

Enjoy!


----------

